# Schlammröhrenwurm ?



## flower 1711 (29. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Teichliebhaber,

in meinem kleinen Gartenteich mit einigen Goldfischen hab ich eine Pflanze samt Korb herausgeholt. weil die sich letztes Jahr eher dürftig präsentiert hat ,um da etwas Wurzelwerk zurückzuschneiden.
Dabei sind mir in der Erde zwischen den Wurzeln viele __ Würmer aufgefallen. Wohl Schlammröhrenwürmer.

Sind die vorteilhaft oder schädlich. Bislang haben die sich im Teich nicht bemerkbar gemacht.
Ich hab ein paar ins Wasser zurückgeworfen, aber die Fische waren wohl zu faul um darüber herzufallen und so sind die Tiere zappelnd und ringelnd nach unten gesunken.

sonnige Grüße

Reiner


----------



## Limnos (29. Apr. 2018)

Das sieht in der Tat sehr nach dem Bachröhrenwurm aus, Aquarianern auch als Tubifex bekannt. Ein Wunder, dass die Fische ihn nicht ausgerottet haben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2018)

Hi Reiner,

das sind Lumbriculus variegatus (Glanzwürmer)
Diese kleinen __ Würmer sind im Teich das Gegenstück zum Lumbricus terrestris (__ gewöhnlicher Regenwurm) an Land. Vollkommen harmlos und nützlich

MfG Frank


----------



## flower 1711 (1. Mai 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Reiner,
> 
> das sind Lumbriculus variegatus (Glanzwürmer)
> Diese kleinen __ Würmer sind im Teich das Gegenstück zum Lumbricus terrestris (__ gewöhnlicher Regenwurm) an Land. Vollkommen harmlos und nützlich
> ...




Hallo Frank,

besten Dank,
das scheint mir die plausiblere Variante zu sein, vor allem da die Tierchen ja überhaupt keine Anstalten machen sich eine Röhre zu bauen.
Die waren wohl schon beim Kauf in den Wurzeln und sind nicht weiter aufgefallen.
 Grüße

Reiner


----------

